# *BSD 8.0 dilemma



## z662 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am currently facing a dilemma when switching to 8.0.  Heres my situation:

I installed FreeBSD 8.0 and downloaded xorg and kde4.  My graphics card is an Nvidia 9500 GT which has multiple drivers supporting FreeBSD on their website.  I downloaded all of them (you will see why shortly) and tried to install them.  I received an error message saying that the driver was not supported by the FreeBSD 8.x-Generic kernel (hence why I downloaded all of them, hoping to find one that was...)  Considering that 'uname -a' yields FreeBSD 8.0-current I thought this was odd.  Anyhow, unable to install the proper drivers I installed PcBSD 8.0 which comes packaged with one of the same drivers that I downloaded above (195.22 to be exact)  I am not sure what they did to get it working, but if I knew that then I would gladly install FreeBSD and run with that.  In any case I currently have PcBSD installed right now.  Which brings me to the second part of my dilemma.  It seems that I am unable to escalate privileges in KDE, I am able to use 'sudo' in single user mode as well as using 'ctrl + alt + f2'  Just not while running KDE (including GUI apps that prompt for your password) 

If anyone has any information on either issues I am facing please let me know.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## z662 (Feb 27, 2010)

Interestingly enough the whole issue I am having with PcBSD and KDE comes down to the fact that my caps lock key is not working in KDE.  I have enabled dbus and hald in my rc.conf file, does anyone know how to enable caps lock?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 27, 2010)

did you try to install x11/nvidia/driver?

To be root you can use su if you're in wheel group. When you install sudo, you need to configure it using `# visudo` as root before you can use it as normal user.

About caps key - I have no idea, but if it's not turned, on then you don't have much to worry about. If it was on always, then it could be very annoying to hold shift all the time


----------



## jims (Feb 27, 2010)

are you running 8.0 i386 or AMD64?

on i386, I've had no problems with x11/nvidia-driver
on AMD64, I use (link can be found on the nvnews boards - remember to switch to binary mode):
ftp://download.nvidia.org/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/195.22/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-195.22.tar.gz


----------



## z662 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am on i386, my system is AMD64 but I always just install 32 bit because at some point or another I always seem to run into an issue with lack of support for 64 bit.  I did not try that driver, that was rather foolish of me.  I am going to wipe my system and re install FreeBSD   Hopefully that driver will be work with my card.  I will post back my results.


----------



## z662 (Feb 27, 2010)

Everything worked fine!  Thanks for pointing that out about the driver, I made a not to not forget that in the future.


----------

